# Run for your life-Zombie 5K



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

We were there  But we (me, my husband, and a friend) volunteered and wished we would have participated instead. We worked in the zombie transformation area but by the time we got there all the zombies had been out on the course. But we got to see them when they came back and they looked awesome! Definitely going to register for next year!!


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

There doing one here in Austin on December 15th and me and some friends are hopefully going. How was the course? Is it imperative that we be able to run the whole 5k?


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

5K is too short...make it a 1/2 marathon


----------



## chiklette (Jun 25, 2012)

djkeebz said:


> There doing one here in Austin on December 15th and me and some friends are hopefully going. How was the course? Is it imperative that we be able to run the whole 5k?


Are you running or being a Zombie? I was a zombie (didn't run this year) but the course was incredible! Huge hills, mud pits, water slide, electric shocks...the course had it all! The zombies were just another obstacle. Even being a zombie was rough...we had a 3.5 hour shift and my group was out in the blazing hot sun in the middle of the afternoon. From the looks of some of the runners, being properly trained for a 5K was not imperative, but did mean you died earlier on. Still, even having proper 5K training, a lot of runners did not "live".


----------



## chiklette (Jun 25, 2012)

Living Dead Girl 1031 said:


> We were there  But we (me, my husband, and a friend) volunteered and wished we would have participated instead. We worked in the zombie transformation area but by the time we got there all the zombies had been out on the course. But we got to see them when they came back and they looked awesome! Definitely going to register for next year!!


Nice! Though the Zombie transformation center artists did a great job, I still wish we were able to do our own make up. My boyfriend and I have done our own zombie make up for years now.


----------



## dustin2471 (Aug 26, 2009)

Signed up and doing a 5k here in Sacramento on October 27th as a runner. Signed my wife up as a zombie with extensive makeup? should be fun and even though I am not a "runner" I am going to give it my best to survive?

Just noticed, in the picture the girl in the back in green looks like she is getting rid of her cookies?


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

Yea I'm not much on straight running for distance! More of a quick sprinter! I am hoping to sign up to be a runner, if not, may just be a spectator.


----------

